# 16V CIS-E ITBs



## alexkod22 (Sep 1, 2011)

*KE-Jetronic (CIS-E) ITBs*

Hi there! 

As you can see I am new to this forum. 

In this thread I want to show you my 1.8L 16V on CIS-E (KE-Jetronic) ITBs. 
First of all rebuilt engine. 

















stock ABF cams. 










and a 4.47 differential 










Then came the empty Delortos 40 synchronized with the CIS-E fuel distributor.


----------



## lilredcabby (Mar 28, 2010)

very cool great videos, im in the procces now of doing r1 carbs on my 1.8l 16v with a built head. this jus made me even more excited to do my car


----------



## alexkod22 (Sep 1, 2011)

lilredcabby said:


> very cool great videos, im in the procces now of doing r1 carbs on my 1.8l 16v with a built head. this jus made me even more excited to do my car


 Thanks! and good luck with your R1 carbs!


----------



## gwebel (Feb 13, 2001)

Cool setup... can you elaborate on how you setup the cable to the fuel metering box?


----------



## alexkod22 (Sep 1, 2011)

The sync between throttle bodies and fuel distributor was made using a crescent from the 16v original throttle body.









And this is after adjusting the crecent lenght.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

that thing rips!!:thumbup:


----------



## gwebel (Feb 13, 2001)

I love it... more pics of the cable setup! Details on the tuning process? Would love more info...


----------



## alexkod22 (Sep 1, 2011)

Tuning the amount of fuel is made by just adjusting the lenght of the crescent. For fine adjustmens the KE-Jetronic should do its job using pressure regulator.


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

What is air fuel ratio at wide open throttle? show your dyno


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

that reminds me of this 
9a + KR head + ITB + K-jetronic


----------



## alexkod22 (Sep 1, 2011)

dogzila22 said:


> What is air fuel ratio at wide open throttle? show your dyno


AFR guge indicates a bit rich but I think it's ok. nu dyno jet


----------



## alexkod22 (Sep 1, 2011)

LamaMk1 said:


> that reminds me of this
> 9a + KR head + ITB + K-jetronic


nice


----------



## gwebel (Feb 13, 2001)

alexkod22 said:


> The sync between throttle bodies and fuel distributor was made using a crescent from the 16v original throttle body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, there are two cables that go to that crecent? Or does that crecent attach directly to the throttle bodies?


----------



## alexkod22 (Sep 1, 2011)

There is a single cable. The crescent is attached directly to the throttlebodies. On one side flap axle of my dellortos had a hexagonal end slightly bigger than the 16v crescent bolt hole. Tapped it, put a nut and that was it.


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

Any reason you didn't just go with carbs?


----------



## alexkod22 (Sep 1, 2011)

psychobandito said:


> Any reason you didn't just go with carbs?


Simply beacause injecting fuel is much more efficient than "dripping" it.


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

agreed, but you're really hindering yourself with the CIS.

you would get the same result just using a short runner intake and avoiding all the crap with the gutted carbs.

if you really want ITBs, spend the $350 on a megasquirt.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

alexkod22 said:


> Simply beacause injecting fuel is much more efficient than "dripping" it.


Hmmm. Well the catch here is that you're no longer using the fuel system properly, and I bet that at WOT with low RPM and high load you may actually end up dripping in the fuel...

Let me explain: (and correct me if I am not seeing this correctly). With the air flow plate rigged to open with the throttle cable, you have effectively eliminated the ability of the system to meter fuel based on the air flowing into the motor. 

So if you go full throttle at low RPM and are under load, the air flow plate will be flowing fuel as though the motor is turning high RPM and moving a lot of air, but it's actually not...

I remember that someone else did this years ago and technically the motor runs and drives ok, but the fueling is not matched up to the engine's needs. You can account for this somewhat by modulating the throttle so you are opening the throttles (and now the fuel flow) just ahead of the RPM, but how long is that fun for?

I applaud your creativity, but there's a reason why not many people have done this.

I'll second the guy who says to just spend the money and convert to Megasquirt. :thumbup:


----------



## 86Franklin (Apr 5, 2008)

Couldn't you have just made a Plenum and route it to the fuel dist. Like normal? Makes more sense to me than cable sync'd with the thottle. Cool idea though and props for it actually work


----------



## alexkod22 (Sep 1, 2011)

Jettaboy, what you did not undersood: this is no day by day car and I think neither what we saw years ago.
You are right, at low RPM under load there is too much fuel but that happens before 3000-3500 RPM. On high RPM it just does the job and thrust me, air flow plate potentiometer, electronic pressure regulator and oxygen sensor are there for a reason even if the whole system and ECU are not that advanced.


----------

